# Grey bit on battered fish



## Andil125 (Feb 3, 2011)

Can someone explain to me what the grey bit is on white fish from the fish and chip shops?  Apparently in Canada they do not have grey on the fish but here in England we do and my Canadian family thinks it's gross.  I would love an explanation as to why this is.
Thanks!


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to DC.  Andil

Josie


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to DC...

My guess would be that is is the bloodline which turns grey after it has been cooked...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 3, 2011)

What species of fish in Canada??? In England???


----------



## msmofet (Feb 3, 2011)

I see dark flesh in my canned tuna that isn't appealing either. I see that dark flesh in frozen fish sticks also unappealing.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 3, 2011)

Some species of fish have a dark color to the inside of the body cavity. A salt water fish known as spot in these parts has just such a coloring. It can be removed but it has no (at least in my experience) any impact on the flavor of the fish. I have eaten hundreds, if not thousands, of spot in my life.
Or it may be a sliver of skin left on the fish after filleting. It may look kinda rough but I have no doubt it is safe to eat.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 3, 2011)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Welcome to DC...
> 
> My guess would be that is is the bloodline which turns grey after it has been cooked...


 
X2 on the bloodline.

Craig


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 3, 2011)

It could be some bits of the skin that was not completely removed.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 3, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> It could be some bits of the skin that was not completely removed.


 
Or newspaper


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2011)

Some fish have areas of darker meat, just like chicken does. There's nothing wrong with it. In fact, I love the darker meat of canned salmon.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 3, 2011)

hi, welcome to d.c.


----------

